# Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter



## Markus_P (4. Mai 2014)

*Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Hi

Ich bin auf der suche nach einen sehr leisen aber trotzdem guten 140mm Gehäuselüfter

Hat jemand gute Vorschläge?


Ich bin auf diesen Lüfter gekommen

Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Soll eine sehr gute Vearbeitung haben und mit den adapter sehr leise sein

Preis ist mir bis 20 Euro egal 

mfg


----------



## hammelgammler (4. Mai 2014)

Entweder der Noctua oder auch der beQuiet Silent Wings 2. 

Bitte nehme keine Enermax T.B.Silence die hier so oft empfohlen werden, die sind schrecklich.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Genau, der FLX ist sehr gut. Wenn du nicht in den Silentbereich regeln möchtest kannst du direkt den ULN nehmen.

Der Silent Wings 2 von be quiet! ist auch sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Markus_P (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Schön zu hören 

Danke euch

mfg


----------



## CombatMedic (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Noctuas habe ich gerade verbaut. Volle Kaufempfeung!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Produktvergleich Thermalright TY-141 (200200120), Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 140, 1100rpm (200300271), be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063) | Geizhals Deutschland

Da kannst du dir eine nraussuchen wobei der Thermalright nur bei entsprechendem Platz eine Option wäre.


----------



## Talhuber (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Hi - be quiet! Silent Wings 2 (140mm) - flüsterleise, hab ich selbst verbaut...


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*



hammelgammler schrieb:


> Entweder der Noctua oder auch der beQuiet Silent Wings 2.
> 
> Bitte nehme keine Enermax T.B.Silence die hier so oft empfohlen werden, die sind schrecklich.



Die Be Quiet sind nicht wirklich besser als die Enermax. 

Be Quiet hatte ich auch ausprobiert und die reichen bei weitem nicht an die Qualität der Noctualüfter ran.

Daher würde ich in dem Preissegment klar zu denen greifen! Aber eher zu den ULN die reichen aus: Noctua NF-A14 ULN 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

be quiet! Silent Wings 2 (140mm), hatte ich selbst des öfteren verbaut und bin in jedem Fall sehr zufrieden


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Mai 2014)

Den NF-P14 FLX gibts momentan für 10€: http://geizhals.at/de/noctua-nf-p14-flx-a-a477279.html


----------



## Icedaft (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Ganz klar:

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## facehugger (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Kannst auch diesen in`s Auge fassen:


Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm (UCTB14B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
leise, günstig und mehr als ausreichende Fördermenge

Gruß


----------



## hammelgammler (5. Mai 2014)

Ich kann dir von den Enermax T.B Silence nur abraten. 
Hab alle drei hier, Noctua P14, Silent Wings USC und Enermax T.B Silence. Und die sind wirklich verdammt schlecht. So laut bei nur 750RPM das ist echt heftig. 

Nimm lieber wenn es günstig sein sollte die Noctua P14, gibt es gerade für 10€.


----------



## Saiyu (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Also ich muss sagen die T.B. Silence sind meiner Meinung nach nicht schlecht.
Ich habe ein Fractal ARC Midi R2 und habe die 3 Vorhandenen Lüfter durch die genannten ausgetauscht, und die Lüftersteuerung ist auf 7v gestellt, somit höre ich die Lüfter nicht. Der PC steht bei mri auf dem Tisch, ca 1m entfernt. Stelle ich die Lüftersteuerung auf 12v hört man die Lüfter sehr deutlich, aber selbst dann hört man nur den starken Luftdurchsatz. Da kenne ich anderes, so das man z.b. den Lüfter deutlich wahrnehmen kann ^^. Also ich mag diese Lüfter, zumal bei diesem Preis sehen sie einzigartig aus, bieten (zumindest bei mir) sehr guten Luftdurchsatz, und die Temperaturen haben sich verbessert. Allerdings habe ich auch nur die mitgelieferten Gehäuselüfter des ARC Midi R2 zum vergleich, sicher gibt es bessere... für mich sind sie auf jeden Fall ausreichend. Vielleicht einfach mal irgendwo bestellen/testen/ zurück senden wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt.


----------



## Markus_P (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Danke euch nochmal 

Hab schon die Noctua bestellt Noctua NF-A14 FLX 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Ich glaub der ist der beste

Ich werde dann meine eigenen Erfahrungen posten 

mfg


----------



## hammelgammler (5. Mai 2014)

Gute Wahl!  

Bei mir liefen die Enermax bei 7V nicht an, Laut einem Review erst bei knapp 8,7V oder so. 
Das war unter anderem ein Kriterium was garnicht ging. 

Hab mir vorhin 7 Noctua P14 FLX für 10€ das Stück bestellt, bin mal gespannt ob ich die auch kriege. Wurden danach direkt entfernt aus dem Shop, weil sie eigentlich im selben Shop für 20€ Angeboten wurden. War wahrscheinlich ein Fehler von denen, bin mal gespannt ob ich die bekomme. 

Dann könnten die 7 Silent Wings 2 wieder weg kommen, denn für 10€ pro Lüfter bei dem P14 kann man wirklich nicht meckern.


----------



## Torr Samaho (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

suche gerade auch lüfter für mein fractal r4.  hatte u.a. die enermax t.b. silence ins auge gefasst, aber anscheinend sind diese "schrecklich" wegen:  - hohe anlaufspannung > 7 v - laut bei nur 750 u  hatte dann den  holen wollen, nur sind diese grad bei hwv, wo ich den rest meiner teile bestellt hatte, nicht verfügbar.  hat jemand erfahrung mit denen als gehäuselüfter?  ansonsten die [url=http://geizhals.at/de/nanoxia-deep-silence-nds-140-200300271-a887296.html]nanoxia deep silence, auch wenn leicht teurer und grün.


----------



## facehugger (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*



hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ich kann dir von den Enermax T.B Silence nur abraten.
> Hab alle drei hier, Noctua P14, Silent Wings USC und Enermax T.B Silence. Und die sind wirklich verdammt schlecht. So laut bei nur 750RPM das ist echt heftig.


Also entweder ich habs mit den Ohren oder du hörst wirklich die Flöhe husten Hab 2 dieser Luffis letztens bei einem Bekannten verbaut und der hat Ohren gemacht, wie leise sein Knecht auf einmal geworden ist...

Gruß


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Also ich hab auch vor Kurzem einen T.B Silence eingebaut und der hat Lagergeräusche und bei 12V ist er unerträglich... bei mir läuft er jetzt gedrosselt, auf wie viel kann ich nicht sagen, da das die stufenlose Lüftersteuerung meines Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 ist 
Bin auch grad am Überlegen, ob ich den nochmal zurück schicke und austausche, hab aber eigentlich keine Lust wieder ~20€ pro Lüfter auszugeben, hab auch 2 eLoops drin und bin relativ enttäuscht, die sind auch erst mit <800rpm erträglich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*



Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch vor Kurzem einen T.B Silence eingebaut und der hat Lagergeräusche und bei 12V ist er unerträglich... bei mir läuft er jetzt gedrosselt, auf wie viel kann ich nicht sagen, da das die stufenlose Lüftersteuerung meines Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 ist
> Bin auch grad am Überlegen, ob ich den nochmal zurück schicke und austausche, hab aber eigentlich keine Lust wieder ~20€ pro Lüfter auszugeben, hab auch 2 eLoops drin und bin relativ enttäuscht, die sind auch erst mit <800rpm erträglich.


 
Eloops baut man nicht einfach so ein. Bei eloops muss man einiges beachten


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Oha, dann klär mich auf! Ich hab einen hinten und einen an den Mugen montiert...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*



Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Oha, dann klär mich auf! Ich hab einen hinten und einen an den Mugen montiert...


 
Im Pull erzeugen sie Geräusche. Eben so wenn sie starke Geräusche beim Push durch Lamellen ala CPU-Kühler.

Eventuell steige ich auf SilentWing 2 um.

BTW ich habe 2 eloops vorn, 2 am k2 und einen hinten. (Genauer die B12-2)


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Ich brauch ja in erster Linie einen Ersatz für den T.B Silence, der hat mich wirklich maßlos enttäuscht, aber ich bin auch sehr empfindlich was Lüfter angeht... Von meinem Rechner höre ich selbst unter Vollast wirklich nur die Festplatte und das geht mir schon auf den Keks


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*



Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Ich brauch ja in erster Linie einen Ersatz für den T.B Silence, der hat mich wirklich maßlos enttäuscht, aber ich bin auch sehr empfindlich was Lüfter angeht... Von meinem Rechner höre ich selbst unter Vollast wirklich nur die Festplatte und das geht mir schon auf den Keks


 
Die eloops sind halt sehr eigen.
Ja das mit der Festplatte kann ich nachvollziehen. Betreibe meinen PC im Idle komplett passiv.


----------



## hammelgammler (6. Mai 2014)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Ich brauch ja in erster Linie einen Ersatz für den T.B Silence, der hat mich wirklich maßlos enttäuscht, aber ich bin auch sehr empfindlich was Lüfter angeht... Von meinem Rechner höre ich selbst unter Vollast wirklich nur die Festplatte und das geht mir schon auf den Keks



Ich empfehle dir die Silent Wings 2. 
Für 17€ pro Lüfter kann man die schon nehmen, sind eigentlich die besten Gehäuselüfter in meinen Augen. 
Für ein CPU Kühler würde ich allerdings eher andere nehmen, denn der statische Druck ist nun wirklich nicht der Bringer.


----------



## Bärenmarke (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*



hammelgammler schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir die Silent Wings 2.



Würde ich nicht empfehlen, von denen bin ich maßlos enttäuscht, leise sind die auch nur @5V.



hammelgammler schrieb:


> Für 17€ pro Lüfter kann man die schon nehmen, sind eigentlich die besten Gehäuselüfter in meinen Augen.



Nö sind sie nicht. 
Diese hier sind z.B. besser:
Noctua NF-A14 ULN 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NF-A14 ULN 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei man letzteren auf 700 Umdrehungen runter regeln muss, wenn man bereit ist etwas mehr Geld auszugeben, sollte man klar zu den ULN greifen. 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (6. Mai 2014)

Hmm... Die Noctua sind teuer und hässlich, an der geplanten Position ist es der einzige Lüfter, den man von aussen sehen kann, sind die PK-1 auch brauchbar?


----------



## Bärenmarke (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Sie fördern etwas weniger Luft haben aber auch ein gutes Lager und sind auch durchaus leise. Kommt drauf an wie viel Kühlung du benötigst, ich finde den Luftdurchsatz ausreichend. Wobei ich persönlich bei mir nur Noctua Modelle verbaue.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## hammelgammler (6. Mai 2014)

Also die Noctua A14 kann ich ebenfalls sehr empfehlen.

Ich persönlich würde nur Noctua und beQuiet als Gehäuselüfter verbauen, und für egal welche Art von Kühlkörper nur Noctua. 

Wenn man das Geld über hat, dann auf jedenfall Noctua. 

Hab mir ja jetzt auch sieben Noctua P14 bestellt, weil es sie für 10€ pro Lüfter gab. 
Die A14 sind noch etwas besser, aber wenn man die Wahl hat zwischen P14 für 10€ und A14 für 20€, dann würden wahrscheinlich die meisten die P14 nehmen.

Mit Noiseblocker hab ich persönlich eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, hatte bisher schon alle hier. 

Noiseblocker PK2 
Noctua P14 
BeQuiet Silent Wings USC 
Enermax T.B Silence 
Noctua A14 
Thermalright 141
BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 

Wenn man wirklich Silent will, dann nur Noctua oder beQuiet. 
Meine Meinung.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Dann teste mal die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Markus_P (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Hab den Lüfter heute erhalten und muss sagen super Verarbeitung und sehr leise

bei 1200 rpm höre ich ihn leicht aber ich habe den low noise adapter in gebrauch der den Lüfter auf fast unhörbare 950rpm regelt
Bei meinen Gehäuse ist an der front unten am Boden nur ein kleine Schlitz wo Frischluft angesaugt werden kann (sehr bescheiden  neues system kommt später mit einen fractical r4 das wird beesser sein) deswegen merke ich zwischen 1200rpm und 950 rpm nicht viel unterschied 
Die Temperaturen von meiner Festplatte die mir sorgen machten sind jetzt von 48 grad nach 4 stunden spielen auf 35 Grad gesunken (der Lüfter ist darunter und blässt die gestaute Luft im Gehäuse nach hinten wo ein 92mm Lüfter sitzt )

Also ich kann den Lüfter nur empfehlen und finde das braun schön 

mfg


----------



## Tazmal27 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 140, 1100rpm (200300271) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hab ich 3 stück von verbaut, auf 12v etwas hörbar, darunter kein stück ... absolut silent ... sogar in einem fractal design arc midi r2 das nicht gedämmt ist.. der PC ist verdammt leise.

die ganzen bequiets hier sind eigentlcih viel zu teuer wenn es andere auch tun, noctua für 10 euro absolut okay oder enermax t.b. silence auch absolut okay ... warum nie einer nanoxia empfiehlt weis wohl keiner so genau ich höre damit absolut nichts


----------



## Tomstar22 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem. Ich habe auch schon schlechte Erfahrung mit Lüftern gemacht und möchte nun nur das beste! Der Preis spielt eigentlich keine Rolle aber die Farbe von den Noctua finde ich einfach nicht schön... und es würde überhaupt nicht zu meinem restlichen Setup passen. Und sollte man nicht eigentlich 4-pin Fans kaufen weil die besser zu verwalten sind?


----------



## Icedaft (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tomstar22 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
besser als die bequiet Silent Wings 2?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*



Tomstar22 schrieb:


> besser als die bequiet Silent Wings 2?


 
Ich persönlich finde die Lager besser.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*

Das kann man so stehen lassen. Meine Silent waren zwar leise, für meine Begriffe aber nicht so leise wie die NB BS.


----------



## Tazmal27 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bester 140mm Gehäuse Lüfter*



Tomstar22 schrieb:


> Ich habe genau das selbe Problem. Ich habe auch schon schlechte Erfahrung mit Lüftern gemacht und möchte nun nur das beste! Der Preis spielt eigentlich keine Rolle aber die Farbe von den Noctua finde ich einfach nicht schön... und es würde überhaupt nicht zu meinem restlichen Setup passen. Und sollte man nicht eigentlich 4-pin Fans kaufen weil die besser zu verwalten sind?


 
ich hab 3 pin lüfter weil ich im Gehäuse inklusive eine lüftersteuerung habe für 3 pin lüfter, sonst hätte ich sicher auch 4 pin gekauft wenn ich alles am MB verbaut hätte. Wenn dir die Farbe nicht gefällt ist das ja okay, spricht nichs dagegen, aber außer acht lassen sollte man sie nicht. Es sind gute Lüfter die ihre Leistung absolut bringen und auch den Silentpunkt verdienen... ich z.b. merke keinen unterschied zwischen Silentwings 2 und NDS 1100 RPM


----------

